# what carbon is the best bang for your buck



## lidder_b (Apr 30, 2010)

what carbon is the best bang for your buck???? Any input?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I use the Fluval bulk carbon 1650G container available at the LFS superstore.


----------



## lidder_b (Apr 30, 2010)

what store has the best price?


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

Marineland is what we used for freshwater.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

I order by the 5-gallon pail from this place:
Bulk packaged carbon for aquariums - English

They have a flat customs brokerage rate with UPS for shipping to Canada so you won't get killed by shipping across the border. I just get mine shipped to my PO box in Blaine and bring it across the border myself.


----------



## African_Fever (Apr 22, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, but why are you using carbon? Are you using it all the time?


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Have you ever looked into purigen?
Seachem. Purigen


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> Have you ever looked into purigen?
> Seachem. Purigen


yeah purigen's pretty amazing stuff, i thoguht my tank was crystal clear until i started using it


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Purigen turned my tea coloured water from a big tree stump and made it crystal clear in about two days....amazing stuff. That tree stump had been leaching for a few years with no end in sight.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

is purigen good or bad for planted tanks?


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

anyone have an answer for this?


----------



## Landau (Apr 28, 2010)

Purigen is great for planted tanks. Doesn't soak up micronutirents like Carbon. (or at least not anywhere near as much micronutoents)

Landau


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

purigen is awesome, i just finnished recharging mine after 6 months in the cannister
il always use it now that ive seen how good it works


----------



## Rogue9 (Apr 21, 2010)

It's probably redundant, but I run a bag of purigen and a bag of BRS ROX carbon for my reef tank.
seems to do great.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

there is stuff i found called seachem renew Renew would this stuff be good to use also


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

ok 3 replies but still no answer to my question on post 10.

edit - didnt see landau's reply... site has been very odd past couple days....


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't use any carbon at all. I think that is best bang for your buck.


----------

